# Amazon in Cyprus



## ContinentalCol (Oct 22, 2021)

My wife and I are looking to move to Cyprus early to mid next year. My question relates to Amazon.
Here in The UK we use alot of Amazon UK services.
When we move to Cyprus to we automatically transfer those services to whichever Amazon you folks use over there, or do we cancel all subscriptions and start new when we arrive.
We are talking about Amazon Music HD to play on our Echo, Amazon Prime Video and Amazon Prime or using our HD Fire Stick.
we spoke to Amazon UK which was a call centre in India dint get much help to be honest.
any thoughts would be be really heplful.
Thank You in advance.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We have lived here for over 7 years and during that time we used Amazon UK for many items which, even with the extra cost of expedited delivery, were cheaper than buying locally. We were also Amazon Prime members and have two Amazon Echo Dots in the house. The service we had from Amazon UK was excellent and items were easily tracked across Europe usually going through Germany, then Athens before landing in Larnaca within 24 hours of despatch from the UK. However, the hold up in actually receiving the items was always here in Cyprus - sometimes we waited frustratingly for a few days before final delivery. However, I’m sad to say that Brexit has had a dramatic effect on deliveries from Amazon UK and also on Prime Video. As far as deliveries are concerned, many vendors will no longer deliver to Cyprus. Those that do, fall into two categories. First, those who correctly subtract UK VAT (20%) and use an ‘agent’ in Cyprus who will add the cost of delivery, import tax (where due) and Cyprus VAT (19%). This was all paid in a single payment to Amazon when you checked out. However, there are other vendors who simply charge full price (inc UK VAT) for the goods and delivery, ignoring the fact that when we collect the item, we have to pay Cyprus VAT and import tax for goods over €125 in value. Of course, you need to be aware that some Amazon vendors are based in China, so even when the UK was in the EU, there were charges levied when the goods arrived at the Cyprus Post Office. Many (including us) now use Amazon.De based in Germany (you can get it in English). However, most items are much more expensive than exactly the same product advertised on Amazon UK. Delivery from Amazon.De is also substantially more expensive and delivery times are irregular - sometimes arriving within a few days, but sometimes weeks. All very frustrating!

From 1 Jan 2021, we were unable to access Amazon Prime Video content which was previously included in the subscription and therefore ended our membership. I believe that it was due to copyright issues, but suspect that the EU Commission had something to do with it as another way to punish the UK for its temerity in leaving the club.

Amazon Music, however, seems unaffected.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi ContinentalCol

Following Brexit, I suggest you forget Amazon UK. Many companies no longer deliver to Cyprus as a consequence of the cr*ppy deal signed by the lunatic running the asylum in Westminster, which imposed mountains of paperwork on companies exporting to the EU.

Suggest you use Amazon Germany - they have a website in English and deliveries are no problem. If you want something urgently, suggest you set up a forward2me account in Germany and get your Amazon purchases delivered there for shipping to Cyprus by courier.

Cheers


----------



## ContinentalCol (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you for all the info firstly to David_&_Letitia and secondly to nhowarth.
Interesting stuff, i collect alot of physical media ie 4K steelbooks and collectors editions.
I have used here in the UK Amazon.de, Amazon.fr and the other European Amazons so that will not hold any fear to me.
Strange how Prime Video gets taken away but not Amazon Music HD.
Also fascinating on all the different taxes etc with delivery to Cyprus.
I must agree we cant wait to come over to Cyprus, we personally didnt want to leave the EU and you are right it is a complete mess here.
I dont think they ever thought the public would vote to leave lol.
anyhow thank you for replying to my question it is very much appreciated.

Colin & Jill


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

ContinentalCol said:


> Strange how Prime Video gets taken away but not Amazon Music HD.


Just to clarify - as you will be aware, the transition period ended on 31 Dec 2020 and we immediately became aware of social media posts here stating that Prime Members accessing from outside the UK could no longer get the previously ‘free’ films and box sets as available before. We did try to do access it, and just confirmed what reports were saying. However, I have just opened up the Prime Video App which is still on my iPad and it encourages me to join Prime free for a 7 day trial. I’m obviously reticent about doing so. However, it may indicate that the initial problems in January have been smoothed out.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi D & L

I wonder if you had a web proxy you could make Amazon believe you're still in the UK?

Cheers,


----------



## ContinentalCol (Oct 22, 2021)

Although I am in the UK, I can recommend using NordVPN.
Very easy to use and they are truly a global company.
I know some of my friends use them to watch Netflix from the United States.
I use them to hide my footprint as well.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Here’s how stupid things have become. I have needed a new fridge bulb which no local electrical suppliers could supply, so looked on amazon.uk which stocked them but would not deliver to Cyprus, so I checked and ordered the item from amazon.de on 15 Oct. It cost me €4.60 + €1.67 delivery + €1.19 VAT. The item arrived today at Polis Post Office and I had to pay €1.04 VAT + €3.50 for “Presentation to customs charge”. I of course challenged the extra charges as it had come from Germany. Wrong! It had come from amazon.uk which “doesn’t deliver this item to Cyprus”. Go figure - €12 for a fridge bulb!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Here’s how stupid things have become. I have needed a new fridge bulb which no local electrical suppliers could supply, so looked on amazon.uk which stocked them but would not deliver to Cyprus, so I checked and ordered the item from amazon.de on 15 Oct. It cost me €4.60 + €1.67 delivery + €1.19 VAT. The item arrived today at Polis Post Office and I had to pay €1.04 VAT + €3.50 for “Presentation to customs charge”. I of course challenged the extra charges as it had come from Germany. Wrong! It had come from amazon.uk which “doesn’t deliver this item to Cyprus”. Go figure - €12 for a fridge bulb!


Sounds like it's a good idea to maybe get a friend in the UK Post bits out.... 

Jim


----------



## ContinentalCol (Oct 22, 2021)

My Step-Daughter has already said for me to use her UK address when we move over to Cyprus.
We discussed sending a parcel twice a year with things like my physical media as they are not time sensitive unlike the fridge bulb which you need right away for convenience.
but like I said to her, I am still going to get charged for postal of a parcel then customs and anything else the Cypriots want to charge.
Maybe I should give up on adding to my collection when I move over.
It is a shame with Amazon being the biggest "shop" in the world, you wouldnt think dealing with a country in the EU would be so laborious and expensive.


----------

